# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  "CLIK" na válvula solenóide

## Luis Marçal

Boa tarde,

Este Natal ofereci um reactor de cálcio ao meu Reef.

Tenho uma dúvida. Cada vez que a válvula solenóide é activada pelo controlador de PH, ela dá um "click"  bem audível.

É mesmo assim ou terá algum problema, falta de afinação....?

(A pressão aconselhada para alimentar a válvula são 1,5 bar - Aqua Medic M-ventil Standard ).

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas Luis

Esse Click é perfeitamente normal é o barulho do núcleo da válvula a abrir, vais notar algum aquecimento no celunoide também.

----------


## Luis Marçal

Olá Carlos,

Temos alguma forma de atenuar o "click"?
Possivelmente vou ter de colocar um "relógio" e desligar durante parte da noite. É nessa altura que o Kalk entra am acção....

----------


## Carlos Dias

Já tive uma três válvulas dessas e quando a bobine puxa o núcleo faz sempre esse barulho, não há maneira de o eliminar, faz parte do funcionamento da válvula.

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Boa tarde,
> 
> Este Natal ofereci um reactor de cálcio ao meu Reef.
> 
> Tenho uma dúvida. Cada vez que a válvula solenóide é activada pelo controlador de PH, ela dá um "click"  bem audível.
> 
> É mesmo assim ou terá algum problema, falta de afinação....?
> 
> (A pressão aconselhada para alimentar a válvula são 1,5 bar - Aqua Medic M-ventil Standard ).



 :Olá:  

Tranquilo
É normal... :Xmascheers:

----------


## Luis Marçal

Pessoal,
Obrigado pela vossa colaboração.

----------

